# Hey Ashtal, I see you!



## EricNoah

Well not literally...


----------



## Ashtal

*I got what you meant.*

It is nice having the Who's Online feature.  Helps to keep an eye on the trouble makers.  

(eyeballs Mr. Noah...j/k!)


Ashtal
*sings* "Wonder Woman...Wonder Woman..."


----------



## Mark

Did you see a "The Eric Noah" come throguh this thread...?  We understand that he's been impersonating a mod... *grrrrr*


----------



## angramainyu

Heh, nice avatar, Ashtal.  But you did notice there was a bunny one on page 37, didn't you?  I was sure you'd take that.


----------



## Ashtal

*There's a bunny one?!?*

On page 37?!?

I had a pull down window selector...I made a note of a few others ones I liked, an Opus, a Jigglypuff...a strange bunny-esque kitty. 

A bunny?!?  I must find da bunny...


Ashtal


----------



## angramainyu

You get the drop down when you register, but if you go and edit your profile (under settings or something) you can see the icons and go through them page-by-page.


----------

